# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  Mr Ελλάς 1972

## Polyneikos

Το αφιέρωμα αυτό αφορά το *MR ΕΛΛΑΣ του 1972,* το οποίο είναι υπό την διοργάνωση του Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη, στο Ύδρα Beach, αν δεν απατώμαι.
Στο MR ΕΛΛΑΣ 1972, συμμετείχσν ο Αργυράκης, ο Κούκος, ο Λημναίος.
Νικητής ο *Παρασκευάς Αργυράκης.*
Δυστυχώς εκείνη την εποχή οι αναφορές ήταν ελάχιστες σε περιοδικά της εποχής, πόσο μάλιστα όταν περιοδικό για τον χώρο είχε μονο ο Ζαπατίνας, οπότε περισσότερες πληροφορίες δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## goldenera

Κώστα έχουμε πληροφορίες για την κυρία που παραδίδει τα έπαθλα?

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Oχι Γιάννη, δεν εχω κατι υποψην μου :01. Unsure:

----------


## Fataoulas

Mε το απειρο ματι μου, βλεπω οτι ο 2ος θα επρεπε να ειναι πρωτος, ο πρωτος να ειναι στη δευτερη θεση

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά ο Κος Κούκος είχε 'τρελό' προσδιορισμό και σχήμα για την εποχή :03. Thumb up:

----------

